# CGC and TKN



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

My "little" guy, Steel, earned his CGC and TKN this past Sunday at our local GSD club meet up. I had originally planned to just do the TKN but got talked into trying for his CGC.


We spent Saturday down in Palmyra, VA with the Riverbend PH Friends (CPSV) watching the first ever APA trial in Virginia - specifically the Young Dog trial. It was very cool to watch, and I'm glad to hear Armin earned his Young Dog title with his Airedale that day (we left before the judges finished totaling the scores). Hopefully this time next year, Steel and I will be ready to go for our Young Dog title. :smile2: 
I wish we could have seen the APA-1 on Sunday, but 6 hours round trip twice in one weekend was a bit too much for me.



Anyway, here's the "Nugget" in all his long tongue glory showing off his new title ribbons.


----------

